# Amateur Fight League



## jackdempsey2008 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi all,

has anyone heard of the AFL or fought in one of these shows? They are based in Wales. I'm thinking of entering for a fight in November but dont want to be out of depth too soon as I come from a boxing background and have been training MMA for only 3 months.

cheers


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome JD, glad you made it over from Pandoras website. im Dannytsg on Pandroasboxing lol.

The AFL is quite a well run show and is a good start for epople wanting to try their hand at MMA. I'm sure they run they no headshot rule standing or on the ground as do most other amateur shows.


----------



## Big_E (Jul 14, 2008)

do you know if there is any in london and if head shots are allowed


----------



## jackdempsey2008 (Aug 9, 2008)

Cha$e said:


> Welcome JD, glad you made it over from Pandoras website. im Dannytsg on Pandroasboxing lol.
> 
> The AFL is quite a well run show and is a good start for epople wanting to try their hand at MMA. I'm sure they run they no headshot rule standing or on the ground as do most other amateur shows.


Hi Danny, i thought i recognised your avatar! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

No problem mate. Not too sure about london but i know that some of the MMA gyms will run interclubs with amateur fighters on.


----------

